
Russia bans PornHub - varjag
https://meduza.io/en/news/2016/09/14/russia-bans-porhhub
======
jokoon
I remember reading that porn sites are often used as vectors for malware etc.
Porn is not something people talk about openly so it's easier to use those
sites to infect a target. Porn traffic is huge yet nobody really say they
watch porn.

Either that, or the Kremlin doesn't like porn, which I doubt.

------
wrappertool
Dicks

~~~
D-Coder
Yeah! What a bunch of boobs!

------
getbucknaked
this must be why snowden wants to leave

